# Solved: Wifi-Connected but no internet



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

There was a lot of great help with my last issue here
It seems Windstream solves one problem and two more appear.

After a two day outage at the beginning of the week, I was restored and thought all was well.
My desktop is wired and was finally working well.
My wife came home from work and couldn't get online.
Her desktop is wireless
I monkeyed around trying to reinstall the network adapter and a bunch of things.

The error was "Connected-no internet access"
It also affected my tablet and wifi enabled phone from Republic wireless.
I was able to get the desktop working by changing the TCP/IP settings but the phone and tablet won't work and I can't figure out how to configure these settings on them.
I have an Asus Android tablet and a Motorola Defy phone
The phone is more critical of the two.

The message on my phone is "Wifi calling disabled-click to configure"
I have entered the password several times but I can't figure out how to change the real settings like I did on the desktop.
It turns out my Wifi printer doesn't work either

Thanks

.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi *Larrylowtech*,

Just a couple questions before we get into actual troubleshooting:


Are devices able to see the wireless network?
Have you power cycled the wireless router?

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, I'm getting ready to shut down for the night. Hopefully either someone else will chime in, or I will be back to reply tomorrow.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the response, Cody

All devices are connected but have no internet access

I have power cycled the router at least a dozen times over the last several days.

Windstream Tech Support has no answers as they have had no answers for any of the issues for the last several weeks


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

If it matters, it is a Sagemom [email protected] 1704N Router


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Wasn't as tired as I thought I'd be - decided to check back in before going to sleep. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Let's see the following from your wife's computer (the wireless one):

*IPConfig All*

Hold the *Windows key* and press *R* on your keyboard.

In the Run box that appears, type *CMD* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.

Paste the results in a message here.

--------------------------------------------

Lastly, let's see this:

*Ping Test*

Hold the *Windows key* and press *R* on your keyboard.

In the Run box that appears, type *CMD* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command: *PING google.com*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.

Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary, use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access for all of the above.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Thank you but I can't do that on my tablet or phone.
My desktops are working.
Both wired and wireless

It's the two Android devices that now won't connect


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I misunderstood - I was under the impression the wireless desktop did not work either.

Given that the wireless computer and wired computer are working fine, this really narrows the problem down to the phone and tablet.

I'm no expert when it comes to those devices, so the most I can offer with those is to restart them, make sure you're entering the correct networking information, and that the wireless security you have setup is compatible with the phone and tablet. Some older devices will only be compatible with older security methods.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

You didn't really misunderstand.
All wireless devices did not work but I found info on how to tweak the TCP/IP on the wireless desktop
But, the printer, phone and tablet still do not work


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

What exactly did you "tweak"?

What security settings is your wireless network using? Have you configured your phone to match them?


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for sticking with me, Cody

The "tweak":
On my wife's wireless desktop I changed the settings in TCP/IPv4 to static ip and used 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4

My security is WPA2 PSK.
My phone indicates this and the password has been entered and re-entered and I'm 100% positive it's correct. (I displayed the characters)

Same with my tablet and printer.

I don't know if this is significant but the wifi icon has a lock next to it that is locked and I can't figure out how to unlock it

Before all my recent troubles I was able to use these settings and have redone all since I got access after a two day outage


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi *Larrylowtech*,

No problem about sticking with you, as long as I'm able to help I'm not going to abandon you. :up:

I do want to warn you though, I am getting ready to get off for a few hours - this may be my last post for a while.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Given what you've just told me, I would like to back up a bit before we go too far down the rabbit hole.

I did a little research on Windstream, as I was unfamiliar with that provider. From what I was able to gather, the type of Internet access they provide is cable (broadband). This means that they should supply you with at least a modem, and sometimes, a modem with a built in wireless router.

Can you please describe what your home configuration is as far as this goes?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also, typically home users do not need to configure static IP addresses for devices, as the router they are connected to will have DHCP enable and hand out IP addresses to clients.

Before we're finished, I would ultimately like to get you running back on DHCP for all your devices.

Can you describe how your network was configured before the power outage?


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Appreciate all you can do.
No problem with this taking a while

Actually, I have DSL from Windstream.

Hope I'm giving you the info you need.
Over the past few weeks we have changed configuration so many times I don't recall what it was originally.

They are shipping a new modem in case this one is bad

Until 3 weeks ago, I had Windstream's modem and my own Net Gear router.
When they came out to troubleshoot the problem, they replaced that with a Sagemom [email protected] 1704N modem/router.
The modem is in my office and is wired to my desktop.
My wife has a desktop in another room, my daughter has a laptop which I haven't "tweaked" yet but does not have internet and may not even have this connection set up yet.

I have a Motorola Defy phone from Republic wireless which is supposed to be wifi priority and cellular only if no wifi available.
Asus Android tablet and a Brother printer.
Printer is wired on my computer and wireless elsewhere.

In the modem, DNS is presently set as follows:
Use Static DNS IP address
Primary 8.8.8.8
Secondary 8.8.4.4

"Obtain IPv6 info from a Wan interface" and a string of characters pope_0_0_35/ppp0.0

My network is a Home network
My Lan setup is as follows:
Enable DHCP server
Start IP address 192.168.254.1
End IP 192.168.254.253
Anything else I can give you?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

You gave me some information to work off of, thank you. 

Below I have a list of steps to setup a wireless home network from scratch, that way we both can know what the configuration is and how to troubleshoot going forward. As I will be on and off today (have a list of things I have to get done for the day), I have given you quite a bit to do. I'll check back in this evening to see your progress.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Wireless Home Network Setup*

Step 1

First, I will need you to power cycle the modem/router. That means disconnecting the power cord for ~30 seconds, then re-connecting. This should set everything to factory defaults.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Step 2

You will need to access the modem/router's configuration page via a web browser on the computer plugged directly into it. If you are unsure of how to do this, perform the following:

Press and hold the *Windows key* + *R*.
In the Run box, type *cmd* and hit *Enter*.
In the Command Prompt, type *ipconfig* and hit *Enter*.
Look for your *Default Gateway*. Note this number.
Open your web browser.
In the URL box, type the default gateway you noted earlier and hit *Enter*.
Typically you will be prompted to enter credentials. These default credentials should have been provided with the router, but if unsure, a list of common router default usernames and passwords can be found here.

Once you're there, you can configure the SSID, security settings, etc. Make sure you have DHCP enabled here as well.

As for your security settings, if available, I suggest using WPA2 or WPA. These are the strongest types of encryption currently available.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Step 3

Verify that your wireless devices are set to obtain IP addresses and DNS server addresses automatically.

Within Windows, that means going to Network and Sharing Center > Change Adapter Settings > Choosing IPv4 > clicking Properties > then changing the configurations.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Step 4

Delete all the wireless profiles on your devices (saved configurations for wireless connections):

*How to Delete Wireless Profiles in Windows 8/8.1*

*How to Delete Wireless Profiles in Windows 7*

*How to Delete Wireless Profiles in Windows Vista/XP*

Once you've done this, reboot the computer(s).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Step 5

Lastly, find the wireless network you setup before and enter the security information to connect.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

TheShooter93 said:


> You gave me some information to work off of, thank you.
> 
> Below I have a list of steps to setup a wireless home network from scratch, that way we both can know what the configuration is and how to troubleshoot going forward. As I will be on and off today (have a list of things I have to get done for the day), I have given you quite a bit to do. I'll check back in this evening to see your progress.
> 
> ...


How do I do that?
Sorry to be so dumb


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Once you're there, you can configure the SSID, security settings, etc. Make sure you have DHCP enabled here as well.
> 
> I'm not sure what I need to configure


The SSID is the name of your wireless network - you will likely want to name it something you can recognize for when you need to connect to the network.

You also just need to find an option that confirms DHCP is enabled. This will likely be on by default (after the power cycle you performed), but I just want to know for sure this is the case.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Within Windows, that means going to Network and Sharing Center > Change Adapter Settings > Choosing IPv4 > clicking Properties > then changing the configurations.
> 
> What do I change


In that window, all you have to do is click the radio buttons next to the options *obtain IP address automatically* and *obtain DNS server address automatically*.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> How do I do that?
> Sorry to be so dumb


Which step are you asking about here? I'm unsure as this was asked outside the entire quotation.

Also, you're not being dumb - it's no problem.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

I powered off the router.
Entered the router and made one change (I think) from static IP to detect automatically.
I removed the wireless connections in the network and sharing center and restarted the computer.
Also tried to remove the wireless connection in my phone.
My wife's wireless desktop still works, phone and table continue to have the lack of connectivity


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> I removed the wireless connections in the network and sharing center and restarted the computer.


Was that on your wife's computer (the only wireless computer I'm aware of)?



> phone and table continue to have the lack of connectivity


But both your computer (wired to the router) and your wife's work using dynamic IP addresses from DHCP? I ask because you didn't mention if you changed the settings on your wife's computer to change from a static to dynamic IP address.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

I made all changes on my wired computer
In the modem I made the changes to DHCP

I also have a wireless printer, tablet and phone
Should these changes have been made from my wife's computer?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> I made all changes on my wired computer...should these changes have been made from my wife's computer?


The changes to the router should have been made from your computer, but Step 3 - Step 5 should have been made from your wife's computer as her computer is the one connecting via wireless.

Please let me know when those steps have been completed on her computer, and if after they are done, if her computer can connect to the Internet.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> I also have a wireless printer, tablet and phone


I know, and I will work on those with you subsequently.

I just need to get your network to a condition where it is handing out IP addresses automatically and that we can verify it is working with at least 1 wireless device. The easiest device for me to do that with is your wife's computer.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

I just went to my wife's computer and changed adapter settings to "detect DNS servers automatically"
Then tried to click the link in step 4 and cannot get online.
When I was using Googles' I hac connection on that computer

Thank you for your help


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Larry,

Go to command prompt and type : ipconfig /flushdns

Most operating systems and DNS clients will automatically cache IP Addresses and other DNS results, this is done in order to speed up subsequent requests to the same hostname. Sometimes bad results will be cached and therefore need to be cleared from the cache in order for you to communicate with the host correctly.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> I just went to my wife's computer and changed adapter settings to "detect DNS servers automatically"
> Then tried to click the link in step 4 and cannot get online.
> When I was using Googles' I hac connection on that computer


Just to verify, "obtain IP addresses automatically" is also selected on your wife's computer, right? If not, please do so before following the instructions below.

Also, what do you mean by "when I was using Googles' I had connection?" Do you mean Google Chrome?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

In addition to *peonowns* command, while in Command Prompt, do the following:

*IP Release/Renew*

In the command prompt, type *ipconfig /release* and press "Enter".

Once the prompt returns, type *ipconfig /renew* and hit "Enter".

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*TCP/IP Stack Repair*

Type each of the following commands, followed by the Enter key:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults: *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Thank you
Did that peonowns.
Now I am connected without internet access.
I had that problem for a couple days until I changed to static dns using 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

TheShooter93 said:


> Just to verify, "obtain IP addresses automatically" is also selected on your wife's computer, right?
> 
> Also, what do you mean by "when I was using Googles' I had connection?" Do you mean Google Chrome?
> *When I selected "use the following dns server address" 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4*
> ...


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Did you have a question with my instructions?


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

He did Theshooter he has hidden it 

Larrylowtech be carful when using the quote commands as you put your reply in there which makes it hard to see .

To run the command prompt as an administrator Right click before opening and select "run as administrator"


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh, ok. 

Also, just to make sure you're aware, you should be running these commands from your wife's computer.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification.
I need to leave for a few hours now but will get on this as soon as I return

Thank you for your patience.

Do I right click inside the black cmd box to select run as admin?


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Yes.
Thank you.
From wife's computer


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

No before that when you go to open it with left click, right click it instead and click "run as administrator"

So press start button search box type cmd right click it Run as admin


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Press and hold the *Windows key* + *R*.

In the Run box type *cmd* and hit *Enter*.

That should also launch Command Prompt with Administrator privileges.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Thanks for the clarification.
> I need to leave for a few hours now but will get on this as soon as I return


No problem, I'll check back in later today. :up:


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Just got back and ran the 3 netsh commands
The TCP/IP v4 and 6 are set to detect automatically.

Still connected but no internet access.

Ran the troubleshooter
A network cable is not plugged in (I don't think I have a network cable)

The DNS server isn't responding

The Wireless network adapter is disabled



Thank you for your continued patient help


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> The Wireless network adapter is disabled


If that is the case, I don't understand how you are connected but have no internet access. But I will be able to confirm this with the information that results from the steps below.

Please perform all steps from your wife's computer.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now that everything is setup to run on DHCP, let's continue troubleshooting to get it to work:

From your wife's computer, please do the following:

*IPConfig All*

Hold the *Windows key* and press *R* on your keyboard.

In the Run box that appears, type *CMD* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.

Paste the results in a message here.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lastly, let's see this:

*Ping Test*

Hold the *Windows key* and press *R* on your keyboard.

In the Run box that appears, type *CMD* and click on *OK*.

Type the following command: *PING google.com*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.

Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary, use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access for all of the above.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Device Manager*

Press and hold the *Windows button* + *R* on your keyboard.

In the Run box type *DEVMGMT.MSC* and hit Enter.

Click the + next to *Network Adapters* so it expands, showing all installed hardware.

Take a screenshot of this window and attach the file in your next post.

Alternatively, list all hardware here along with indication of any exclamation points or question marks next to the entries.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

What I'd like to see in your next post:

IPConfig results
Ping results
Device Manager screenshot


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Here you go.
No screen shot tool on that computer



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Owner>ipconfig /all
> ...


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TP-LINK Wireless N Adapter
> ...


This section is telling me that your computer is still looking for the DNS server manually (it expects the DNS server to be 8.8.8.8).

Please verify that you have selected that this adapter detect the IP address and DNS server automatically.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> C:\Users\Owner>ping google.com
> 
> Pinging google.com [74.125.70.139] with 32 bytes of data:
> *Reply from 74.125.70.139: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=43
> ...


This ping test was done from your wife's computer connected via wireless, correct?

According to this ping test, you should be able to access Google.com through your web browser. Is her computer still unable to connect?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If her computer can't connect to Google.com on a web browser while in Windows normally, please try doing so in Safe Mode With Networking:

*How to Access Safe Mode With Networking/Bypass DNS Test*

While the computer is turning on, tap *F8* repeatedly until a black screen with white text appears. 
Using your arrow keys highlight the option *Safe Mode With Networking* and hit Enter.
Once in Safe Mode with Networking, launch Internet Explorer and type Google.com into the web browser and hit *Enter*.
If that does not work, type *74.125.70.139* into the web browser and hit *Enter*.
Please let me know the results of this in your next post.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

I did but it won't connect.
I switched it back after doing all the cmd tests that you had me run

Yes.
This was all my wife's computer

With the dns set to 8.8.8.8 manual I can do anything on that computer.

I keep finding more things that can't connect.
My daughter's Wii is used for Netflix and it can't work.
Direct TV on demand doesn't work


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

I redid the ping google.com with the dns set to detect automatically.

Cannot find host google.com Please check the host and try again


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

> In the modem, DNS is presently set as follows:
> Use Static DNS IP address
> Primary 8.8.8.8
> Secondary 8.8.4.4


I would recommend you use the dns server provided by your isp as I have seen many problems when trying to use googles free dns server with wireless devices.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

The internet doesn't work on that computer if I don't use that.
As soon as I restore it to detect DNS automatically, it shuts it right down.

Not one wireless device works.
This started all at once.

For several weeks, I wrestled with Windstream on the problem in the other thread that I linked in the OP.
All, finally, worked perfectly for a day and a half.
No one knows what the problem was or who fixed it.

Then I went down for almost two days and the only thing that worked was anything Google.
I could only get gmail, You Tube, Google Drive and Calendar, etc.on my wired computer.
Nothing else.

Windstream claimed there was a network outage but could explain why I had limited access

After two days, I was able to get back online with my wired computer and I thought that was it.
Until my wife said she couldn't get on hers.
That's when I discovered one by one that no wireless devices work.

Is it possible that this new router/modem is defective?
If so, it occurred after install because all worked for two weeks


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> The internet doesn't work on that computer if I don't use that.
> As soon as I restore it to detect DNS automatically, it shuts it right down.


The only remaining thing I can think of is that you are broadcasting an 802.11n network, but that certain devices can only connect to g networks. The problem with that idea is that the wireless adapter in your wife's computer is intended for wireless n networks.

Your home network should be as simple as a modem/wireless router, configured using DHCP (to hand out IP addresses automatically to devices when they connect) and WPA/WPA2 for security. All the devices should be able to receive IP addresses and DNS server automatically, as they should be using Windstream's modem/router for both of these things.

The fact that your Ping test says you can send and receive packets from Google.com says you are connected, but the fact that you have to manually set a DNS server to achieve that is wrong.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Unfortunately, at this point, I would call Windstream and have them send a tech out.

If you would like me to continue troubleshooting with you (in the meantime or as an alternative), I'd be happy to though.

Let me know what you'd like to do.


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

You guys have been awesome.
And patient.

I appreciate all your effort

I was looking at the modem and wondered about something.
It's probably nothing.
In Wireless security, under WPS Setup, there is a box titled "Enter STA pin" that is checked but nothing in the box.

However, the box for manual set up is also checked and completely filled in.

Also, my IP address never changes no matter how many times I power off the modem or how long.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> You guys have been awesome. And patient. I appreciate all your effort


You're welcome, we enjoy it (at least I do). 



> I was looking at the modem and wondered about something. It's probably nothing. In Wireless security, under WPS Setup, there is a box titled "Enter STA pin" that is checked but nothing in the box.


I was not aware this even existed, so I had to do some research, but it seems to be a simplified method of wireless security.

Given the setup we are aiming to create, please *disable* WPS if not already done.



> However, the box for manual set up is also checked and completely filled in.


What information does that include?



> Also, my IP address never changes no matter how many times I power off the modem or how long.


Are you referring to your external IP address or your internal one?

(The one you get at whatismyip.com or the one we see on an ipconfig report?)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Have you decided about having a tech come out or would you like to troubleshoot further here?


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, after almost two hours on the phone.
They decided it was a DNS issue and, possibly, my new modem/router is bad
They're shipping me a new one.

On one hand, I'm tempted to plug in my old modem and Netgear router.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

> Well, after almost two hours on the phone. They decided it was a DNS issue and, possibly, my new modem/router is bad. They're shipping me a new one.


OK - update me when you get the new one in and we can get things set up using that (if you still want to at that point). 



> On one hand, I'm tempted to plug in my old modem and Netgear router.


Give it a shot - there's no harm in trying. :up:


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Hoping to beat some rain.
Have several hundred tomatoes and peppers to get planted.
Will give it a shot tonight.
I'm assuming all my settings are still there.

I also have one of their new router/modems in my stash since it takes days to get a new one


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I will not be home this evening, so after 5pm I won't be back on until tomorrow.

But if you get a chance to get things setup tonight, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It looks like that your DNS service is not responding correctly when you are set to automatic, but if you use GoogleDNS it works fine?

I have seen it where combo modem/routers can have issues resolving hostnames to IP addresses. I suspect the modem is the problem. Is there anyway to swap that modem for a plain modem so you can use your router?


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Glad you got them to admit the problem with there DNS / modem issue even though they probably didn't outright say "we suck"
Get them peppers and potatoes planted! if the supermarket don't have any red peppers when i go Friday i blame u


----------



## Larrylowtech (Apr 17, 2004)

Thank you for the great help.

Turns out that Windstream had a bad router.
They provided a new one and all is well.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Larrylowtech said:


> Thank you for the great help.
> 
> Turns out that Windstream had a bad router.
> They provided a new one and all is well.


Awesome, glad to hear it is all working for you! :up:


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Larrylowtech said:


> Thank you for the great help.
> 
> Turns out that Windstream had a bad router.
> They provided a new one and all is well.


:up:


----------

